# Shopping up North



## prestige1964 (16 Nov 2010)

When shopping up North is it cheaper to pay by credit card, or change Euros to Sterling before you go


----------



## Olympian (16 Nov 2010)

I was in the Outlet Center at Banbridge last week. Most if not all shops accept €. Some shops were giving 89p to the €. You could pay and get change in €. 

Can't speak for other areas.


----------



## Green (16 Nov 2010)

prestige1964 said:


> When shopping up North is it cheaper to pay by credit card, or change Euros to Sterling before you go


 
Boards.ie have very good threads on this issue, you might want to check them out too...


----------



## prestige1964 (16 Nov 2010)

Thanks, thats exactly whee I am going, so I will probably just go with Euros and credit card


----------



## Dinny (16 Nov 2010)

Best to change at some of the exchange places just across the border


----------

